# cooked meat what amount?



## ECW3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Our miniature schnauzer has been on Natural Balance Ultra for a number of years. She has always scratched more than most dogs and has dry skin. Therefore, it was suggested that I feed her a food with fish as the protein. After carefully analyzing the brands and their ingredients, I switched her over to Wellness Super5 whitefish and sweet potato. Chose that because of its low fat content required for a mini. schanuzer. But,the lower fat also means lower protein and I want to supplement her protein by adding some meats. I plan to cook (not raw) the beef, lamb (I've been suspicious of chicken causing some of her problems so not going to ad this) I might add she gets some very little pcs of vegetables cut up during the day as treats.

So, finally, here's my question. If a dog is given a total of 1 cup of dry/per day, how much meat should I add? 
And, I have read that the meat should be given not during the dry meal, but at another time during the day. Is this true with cooked meats, or can it be topped on the dry?
And, on rare occassion that she is boarded, can I have them add a small amount of Wellness canned? 
Thanks Elizabeth Alpharetta, GA


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Curious, why does a schnauzer require lower fat than other breeds? All dogs are the same species. Same nutritional requirements (barring portion size).

I'd give her maybe 1/3C less of it and add 1/3 cup of ground beef, fish etc.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Most dog food companies will say that you can substitute up to 20% of your own fresh food combined with the kibble. Dog food manufacturers realize that a lot of people want to add their own food to the kibble so they adjust the vitamins/minerals accordingly.

I've frequently subtracted 25% of the kibble amount and replaced it with cooked ground chicken, turkey, etc. Many people add a small amount of canned to kibble and most boarding facilities have no problem doing that.

The Wellness Whitefish that you are feeding is 22% protein and 12% fat, which from my experience, is on the low end. I find it hard to maintain lean muscle and healthy coat and skin at those levels. You mention dry skin. I think that fat % has more to do with that than the specific type of protein. Some people find adding a teaspoon of unrefined coconut oil can improve skin condition.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i top my dogs kibble with a lot
of things. fresh fish, cooked boneless
and skinless chicken breast, raw ground beef (he
doesn't like it cooked), can food, organic yogurt,
canned fish (in water no salt added), blueberries,
cold pressed salmon oil, and the list goes on. i use different brands
of can food all of the time.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Curious, why does a schnauzer require lower fat than other breeds? All dogs are the same species. Same nutritional requirements (barring portion size).
> 
> I'd give her maybe 1/3C less of it and add 1/3 cup of ground beef, fish etc.


Min. Schnauzers are really prone (and pre-disposed) to pancreatitis. And it actually is very important to keep on a low fat diet once they've had an attack, but a lot of Min. Schnauzer owners are taking preventative measures.

Btw, since Jackson now needs a new diet, I've found a few kibbles that seem to be okay (when it comes to fat levels):

Castor & Pollux Organix Weight Management

These two are higher protein, but low fat:
Blue Wilderness Weight Management 
Wellness CORE Reduced Fat


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I add a cooked meat topper to my girls' food every day. 
2 of my 3 are pancreatitis girls so what I do. In a small crock pot, I put 1 pound low fat meat (beef, chicken, turkey) a bit of beef or chicken liver and a small filet of tilapia or salmon or something similar. I add a good splash of water so the meat doesn't stick to the sides of the pot. Cook till just done and then mash with a potato masher. It will come out just about the same consistency of canned. 

Then they get a spoonful (regular spoon we use for cereal) glopped on their dry plus enough warm water to just come up to the top of the kibble. I've been doing this for years and everyone does great. I do the same for my kitty as well.

HOpe this helps!


----------



## ECW3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Curious, why does a schnauzer require lower fat than other breeds? All dogs are the same species. Same nutritional requirements (barring portion size).
> 
> I'd give her maybe 1/3C less of it and add 1/3 cup of ground beef, fish etc.






MS's are very prone to have problems. Therefore, it is recommended that their fat content is no higher than 13%


----------



## ECW3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Should have mentioned she has always taken a drop of cold water fish oil w/her morning meal. I'm beginning to add some ground beef today to her meals.
Thinking 2 tablespoons per meal
Do you think this should that be enough to boost the protein level? (I know logical step would be to ask vet. Our great one retired. One we went to recently just pushes the one he sells even though fat content is very high. Looking for a new one)


----------



## ECW3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks When I searched for new foods, I didn't consider the "reduced fat" because I mistakenly thought it was for dogs that were overweight and all ingredients would be geared to this fact. Hate to switch again, but will considerthe Wellness CORE reduced fat.


----------

